
Show HN: Whos Mentoring - quickthrower2
https://whosmentoring.com
======
quickthrower2
I have submitted this before, however I have now moved this from static site
MVP to web app built in ASP.NET MVC running on Azure. There is more of a
workflow going on with messaging on the site so the mentor doesn't have to
reveal their email until they are happy with the mentee.

If you are listed on here and don't want to be please get in touch.

